# Adult Section FIXED POLL



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its a fish site...unless you want to set up fish porn...get over the idea. But even then thats pretty bad...


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't say porn.. I just meant a place where vulgarity and other stuff is allowed.. sick as it may be.. it would keep it in once place, and then the mods wouldn't come off like overly-sensitive control freaks.

and if you don't like that kind of stuff.. don't go in there.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You joined YESTERDAY, now go away


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

You joined last night and already have started disrespecting people all over the board.......
















And now it seems you are lobbying for a whole forum where thats all that takes place is disrespctful sh*t toward one another.LMFAO
You'd be quite lonely in there, although this might somehow quench your thirst for your autoerotic masochistic fetish...

Obviously you are antisocial, and obviously you just want to disrespect everyone and want a place to do it.... Listen here noob, PFURY aint the place.....

Now log out, type in google.com in the address bar of your browser, and find yourself a forum where you can have what you want.....


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow u just joined last nite....do ueven know about at goes on on this site.....im not gonna say that i wouldnt like this idea, but if ur joinin this site so u can go in an adult only place join somewhere else


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha yea a mod free zone.. weher we can call each other names and joke with out 230984 people jumping in and blowing everything outta proportion


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, i dont think its a bad idea, i dont think it should be a place designed for people to disrespect each other or to post porno pics but a place where we can tell a dirty joke or use profanity seems reasonable.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> You joined YESTERDAY, now go away


He has ALOT of osts!!!


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

so what if I joined yesterday.. don't act like I've never been in forums before.. I used to run a BBS system last century.. I started getting on the internet in 1991. I know exactly what happens on places like this. And I didn't mean "single" adults like some kind of stupid ass dating site.. I mean ONE forum. a SINGULAR forum all on its own. christ.. some of you people really stretch my imagination on what dumb means.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

There would be no way to enforce it properly as adults only, rendering it useless, apart from a one off fee for 5 quid/bucks.

but that would put most people off anyway, and kids would still manage to get in by using their parents credit card.


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Well, i dont think its a bad idea, i dont think it should be a place designed for people to disrespect each other or to post porno pics but a place where we can tell a dirty joke or use profanity seems reasonable.


that's exactly what I was talking about.. I could care less about porn. this place is about piranhas.. and so what if I just got into piranhas.. this is the place to get information right? is there a better piranha site out there? if so I'll see you lameasses later.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

synapse989 said:


> I'll see you lameasses later.


Ok, bye







.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

synapse989 said:


> is there a better piranha site out there?


Quite frankly... no.


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> You joined last night and already have started disrespecting people all over the board.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell are you talking about.. disrespecting members? because my opinions differ from yours now I'm only here to offend people for my own pleasure? Sorry I'm not some emo kid that keeps to myself and has no opinion.. sorry if my opinions are too intense for your taste.. I don't exactly agree with much of what you say but I'm not out flaming you am I? How is it that you can call me antisocial too... I've posted like 60 messages on here.. are you saying that everything I'm talking about offends you so I should be banned so you feel better? what kind of nazi material is that? sheesh.. take a break dude.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

synapse989 said:


>


So care to explain why you made another account andrew.burd


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

synapse989 said:


> Well, i dont think its a bad idea, i dont think it should be a place designed for people to disrespect each other or to post porno pics but a place where we can tell a dirty joke or use profanity seems reasonable.


that's exactly what I was talking about.. I could care less about porn. this place is about piranhas.. and so what if I just got into piranhas.. this is the place to get information right? is there a better piranha site out there? *if so I'll see you lameasses later.*
[/quote]
Peace out, Nucca!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We tried something like that on Aquatic Predators and decided that it wasn't for the good of the board and ditched it. We were/are trying to attract magazine bigwigs and powersellers and want them to see a professional and welcome atmosphere. The 2 people that wanted to post boobies and make lude comments were mad for like 5 seconds and then got over it when they realized that it was for the better good. Most of the members were still there after the little grumbling that they did.

The point is that boards like this want a welcome and friendly environment where fish/animal lovers can get together and share their lives, but some sort of tact has to be used. There are plenty of porn boards out there and places like genmay. We adopted a "prime time" rule. If it can't be said/shown on prime time television, then it can't be said/shown on our board. It took a while to enforce and a few people still push it but it's doing well.


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> is there a better piranha site out there?


Quite frankly... no.
[/quote]

exactly.. I just don't think it seems very fair that half of us wind up feeling like we have to walk on eggshells so none of the fragile people on here might possibly get offended.. They obviously don't care that their constant attempts at stifling any kind of semi-sweet vulgarity is offensive to me. how selfish and uncivilized.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


So care to explain why you made another account andrew.burd








[/quote]

ROFLMFAO....... Thats kinda what I was suspecting anyway, Karen. I didn't wanna jump the gun though...

Speaking of antisocial... Isn't creation of another account while you are suspended grounds for immediate ban?

And acting like this, Andrew, is 100% antisocial no matter how many posts you have, they are not community oriented, therefore antisocial...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The person that mentioned the difficulties of the 18 or older rule is right. It's way too difficult and time consuming for moderators to do. We did something for ours where the member would have to paypal us a penny to prove they were of age by having a paypal account...but they could be using their parents. Granted, smut is all over the net and is readily available to juveniles, but that doesn't mean that it should be allowed everywhere.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I smell Ownage.... oh dayymmnn


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


So care to explain why you made another account andrew.burd








[/quote]

ban him!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


>


So care to explain why you made another account andrew.burd








[/quote]
Isn't creation of another account while you are suspended grounds for immediate ban?

[/quote]

Indeed...

I was in the 1st grade back in 91 still playing the Oregon Trail on old ass Apple computers and you want to tell me you were running a forum board? I wonder how many members you got at 14 k/s speed?

You must love to make an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Just Ban the SUmbitch!


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

ok.. for the last time.. I'm not talking about porn. I could care less about porn. I do like sharing stupid juvenile dirty jokes and other things I find funny. If you post a joke on here or something stupid people send you messages sounding pissed and whining about spam. I guess this place is humorless.

by the way.. magazine bigwigs will want to see large numbers in the userbase. having a section that's deemed non-public because of the language would be more professional than wasting half the time chasing down people that "cause problems"

before I stared at piranha all day I was a professional web designer and internet marketing director for my own company and several others. Unless you're trying to market this site to schools or churches.. magazines aren't going to care that you have a "adult forum" ..but they might care that you don't. I've seen it happen before. Just plan it out properly.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

synapse989 said:


> by the way.. magazine bigwigs will want to see large numbers in the userbase. having a section that's deemed non-public because of the language would be more professional than wasting half the time chasing down people that "cause problems"
> 
> before I stared at piranha all day I was a professional web designer and internet marketing director for my own company and several others. Unless you're trying to market this site to schools or churches.. magazines aren't going to care that you have a "adult forum" ..but they might care that you don't. I've seen it happen before. Just plan it out properly.


Oh, really...LOL.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

synapse989 said:


> ok.. for the last time.. I'm not talking about porn. I could care less about porn. I do like sharing stupid juvenile dirty jokes and other things I find funny. If you post a joke on here or something stupid people send you messages sounding pissed and whining about spam. I guess this place is humorless.
> 
> by the way.. magazine bigwigs will want to see large numbers in the userbase. having a section that's deemed non-public because of the language would be more professional than wasting half the time chasing down people that "cause problems"
> 
> before I stared at piranha all day I was a professional web designer and internet marketing director for my own company and several others. Unless you're trying to market this site to schools or churches.. magazines aren't going to care that you have a "adult forum" ..but they might care that you don't. I've seen it happen before. Just plan it out properly.


Thats nice, but you are banned now. Good day madam.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Oh, really...LOL.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

+1 oint and laugh:


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

even tho its a cool idea to have here, but its a piranha site, go to clubsi.com its a car club but they have an out there fourm, im sur u can find plenty porn for ur self, and stuff to talk about with them. kick rocks.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a FISH FORUM!!!!

Join an "ADULT FORUM" if thats what you want!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> Oh, really...LOL.


















[/quote]

I don't get it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Oh, really...LOL.


















[/quote]

I don't get it... 








[/quote]
Its just a picture that tells you how different people say "oh really"..


----------



## FishGameRock (Oct 30, 2005)

grim has an adult section that you can't see until you have 500+ posts. That allows tits but for the most part it just full of threads with questions like "Have you ever had sex that involves fecal matter?" BTW the result of that poll was 8 no 1 yes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

FishGameRock said:


> grim has an adult section that you can't see until you have 500+ posts. That allows tits but for the most part it just full of threads with questions like "Have you ever had sex that involves fecal matter?" BTW the result of that poll was 8 no 1 yes.


Was the 1 vote by P45? We all know how much he would love to do his sister and is into necrophilism...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Oh, really...LOL.


















[/quote]

natve im just fucked but that sh*t made me laugh for like 5 minuts


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ok.. for the last time.. I'm not talking about porn. I could care less about porn. I do like sharing stupid juvenile dirty jokes and other things I find funny. If you post a joke on here or something stupid people send you messages sounding pissed and whining about spam. I guess this place is humorless.
> 
> by the way.. magazine bigwigs will want to see large numbers in the userbase. having a section that's deemed non-public because of the language would be more professional than wasting half the time chasing down people that "cause problems"
> 
> before I stared at piranha all day I was a professional web designer and internet marketing director for my own company and several others. Unless you're trying to market this site to schools or churches.. magazines aren't going to care that you have a "adult forum" ..but they might care that you don't. I've seen it happen before. Just plan it out properly.


Thats nice, but you are banned now. Good day madam.
[/quote]

Good ridance


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

He just wants it a 100% open forum with no holds barred so he can call me a nig*er with out getting in trouble


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

got have rules keeps the order and this is a fish site


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Every once in a while somebody starts a thread suggesting we open a "PMO" section where they can post whatever they want. No matter what justifications are given, ultimately, it all comes back to posting porn.

But the question is, -why?

This is a free aquarium fish resource board. P-Fury already has the most lenient posting rules of any fishboard on the internet. If somebody truely feels compelled to post something so obscene or offensive that it is deleted by this board, than it probably shouldn't even be posted, -anywhere.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its a fish site...unless you want to set up fish porn...get over the idea. But even then thats pretty bad...


I've posted naked pics of my p's.









I'll be the first to contribute here is a naked group pic of my p's.







The big cariba is the dominatrix of the bunch.

View attachment 82531


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Seriously, if you don't like it, leave. This isn't Burger King and you can't have it your way.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Did he really get banned?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Clay said:


> Seriously, if you don't like it, leave. This isn't Burger King and you can't have it your way.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't get it. This is a fish site, if you want to see porn or other stuff just do a google search


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I like the idea...here's why:

This will make the mods job sooo much easier...All the people that are offensive...as far as making rude comments, using bad language, being gory, or porny...This NO RULES FORUM WILL BE THEIR HAVEN...Their safe and happy place...In essence...It will keep them busy in their own forum with their own people...And let the people who are easily offended...Be happy in their normal forums...And they won't have to worry about ever seeing something vulgar again.

Think about it...The idea is great...1 place for the people who aren't offended...and discuss any topic and be chill...and another place, The Lounge...That is PG-13...Where anyone who is offended by these things can relax and not have to worry about seeing or reading anything vulgar...This way these 2 places will sepertate and basically extinguish the problem...and the Mods can take a breather...And guess what..Any topic in the Lounge the mods deem not acceptable...Just move it to the NO RULES forum...and the problem's solved.

I personally LOVE the idea...and I support it 100%.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I like the idea...here's why:
> 
> This will make the mods job sooo much easier...All the people that are offensive...as far as making rude comments, using bad language, being gory, or porny...This NO RULES FORUM WILL BE THEIR HAVEN...Their safe and happy place...In essence...It will keep them busy in their own forum with their own people...And let the people who are easily offended...Be happy in their normal forums...And they won't have to worry about ever seeing something vulgar again.
> 
> ...


EASY SOLUTION...............GO TO ANOTHER FORUM THAT ALLOWS IT. LIKE OGRISH.COM NOW GET OVER IT


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll still need someone to moderate even that forum.

For instance, you can't post child porn. Or what if someone decides to flood the forum with pointless threads, so all you see about 50 threads on first two pages about nothing. I guarantee you, people will still be crying to moderators even about stuff that goes on on the 'NO RULES' forum.

There is never going to be a real unmoderated forum. It's like communism - sounds wonderful on paper, can never happen in real life.

And for the last time, it'll never happen here


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WAit, why did he get banned just for saying that he wanted an all adult section? Or was it because he had two screen names? If for the former, that's just friggin harsh & unnecessary....like, what, he can't post his opinion? If for the latter then ok, that's fair.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> I like the idea...here's why:
> 
> This will make the mods job sooo much easier...All the people that are offensive...as far as making rude comments, using bad language, being gory, or porny...This NO RULES FORUM WILL BE THEIR HAVEN...Their safe and happy place...In essence...It will keep them busy in their own forum with their own people...And let the people who are easily offended...Be happy in their normal forums...And they won't have to worry about ever seeing something vulgar again.
> 
> ...


EASY SOLUTION...............GO TO ANOTHER FORUM THAT ALLOWS IT. LIKE OGRISH.COM NOW GET OVER IT
[/quote]
Exactly. If anyone wants wank material, flame the crap out of someone, blurt out objective political, racial or whatever ideas, why not set up a forum yourself? I'm sure you'll find out soon enough how much fun moderating such a forum is...









Besides that, who can guarantee people won't take their petty arguments and flame fests (which are as inevitable in a non-moderated forum as nudity) to the rest of the site??? It already happens, so it's obvious it's something that can't be put in the hands of our community.

This is PFury, a fish-site, a VERY lenient one at that - we'd like to keep it that way, and rather not turn this site into a second battle of Stalingrad... If you don't like that, our rules or our style of moderating - you know where the door is (and don't let it hit you on the way out).

Scrap: he wasn't banned for posting a suggestion. There were other reasons for that (and they don't have to be made public).


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> You'll still need someone to moderate even that forum.
> 
> For instance, you can't post child porn. Or what if someone decides to flood the forum with pointless threads, so all you see about 50 threads on first two pages about nothing. I guarantee you, people will still be crying to moderators even about stuff that goes on on the 'NO RULES' forum.
> 
> ...


I agree Jewelz...That even that forum will have to moderated...No arguments there...But I was just stating that it would make the mods job easier...In the long run...To not have to worry about all the offensive crap going on in the lounge...It will dissappear and now be in the Adult forum...That's what I was saying...Of course you will have to moderate every forum.

And if you say it will never happen here...That is fine...I was just giving my opinion that I support the idea and my reasoning behind it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I think that if a member is immature enough or can't contain themselves enough so that they need to be provided a "romper room" to play in then they generally aren't going to be adding much positive thought and information to the site anyways...


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> You'll still need someone to moderate even that forum.
> 
> For instance, you can't post child porn. Or what if someone decides to flood the forum with pointless threads, so all you see about 50 threads on first two pages about nothing. I guarantee you, people will still be crying to moderators even about stuff that goes on on the 'NO RULES' forum.
> 
> ...


I agree Jewelz...That even that forum will have to moderated...No arguments there...But I was just stating that it would make the mods job easier...In the long run...To not have to worry about all the offensive crap going on in the lounge...It will dissappear and now be in the Adult forum...That's what I was saying...Of course you will have to moderate every forum.

And if you say it will never happen here...That is fine...I was just giving my opinion that I support the idea and my reasoning behind it.








[/quote]

J2,

Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge














.
That will never happen. Now all you are adding is just another lounge "for adults with no rules," That still has to be moderated for morons posting kiddie porn and morons spamming topics and threads and making the whole damn forum near unreadable......
Your No rules forum will waste more of the moderators time. more of Xenon's time, and it would ultimately take away from the value of the overall site.....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap: he wasn't banned for posting a suggestion. There were other reasons for that (and they don't have to be made public).


Oooooh, ok, that's different then...I was getting worried this place was beginning to be run by a bunch of




























that would ban you for posting an opionion. Good for him, then, good for everybody!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????


----------



## Xaztur (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm a browser more than a poster. I really dig all the info and ideas on aquarium set ups, piranha info and what ever (I'll get some pics of my P up soon). There are so many "other" forums out there where punk kids shoot their mouths off about nothing and just like to go on it to stir things up. I don't think this is the kind of site that needs that kind of atmosphere, if I want dirty jokes, I go to a joke site. If I want porn, I'll go to a porn site. If I want piranha info...I come here. Just my 2 cents..... oh and Hi everybody


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just an idea, but since mods are the only ones who can ban a person and members can't, I think we should have an area to where if a certain number of people vote you off your off. Beyond mods the family of posters will naturally have people that the majority doesn't like. Instead of having to constantly put up with these individuals and constantly keep them in check using members and mods I think it would be much easier to have a system to where people can vote to remove a member. Just an idea! Am I crazy for suggesting this or what do you guys think????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> grim has an adult section that you can't see until you have 500+ posts. That allows tits but for the most part it just full of threads with questions like "Have you ever had sex that involves fecal matter?" BTW the result of that poll was 8 no 1 yes.


Was the 1 vote by P45? We all know how much he would love to do his sister and is into necrophilism...








[/quote]

actually we didnt all know that until you just brought it up...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just an idea, but since mods are the only ones who can ban a person and members can't, I think we should have an area to where if a certain number of people vote you off your off. Beyond mods the family of posters will naturally have people that the majority doesn't like. Instead of having to constantly put up with these individuals and constantly keep them in check using members and mods I think it would be much easier to have a system to where people can vote to remove a member. Just an idea! Am I crazy for suggesting this or what do you guys think????


Not a good idea..........teamwork could smash a person real quik just because someone has a stick up there ass. People can be very bias and when your buddy doesnt like someone for some stupid reason..........im sure anybody would help them out and vote who they dont like off. This is not socom 3


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Just an idea, but since mods are the only ones who can ban a person and members can't, I think we should have an area to where if a certain number of people vote you off your off. Beyond mods the family of posters will naturally have people that the majority doesn't like. Instead of having to constantly put up with these individuals and constantly keep them in check using members and mods I think it would be much easier to have a system to where people can vote to remove a member. Just an idea! Am I crazy for suggesting this or what do you guys think????


Not a good idea..........teamwork could smash a person real quik just because someone has a stick up there ass. People can be very bias and when your buddy doesnt like someone for some stupid reason..........im sure anybody would help them out and vote who they dont like off. This is not socom 3
[/quote]

funny but this isnt survivor..

besides some peopel are dicks in the lounge but dont realyl break teh rules just break balls, BUT tehy have loads of helpful info on other areas like fish care or fish photography like twitch he could be such a dick some tiems but he knew his stuff and was very help full, you really wouldnt want to vote him off..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Just an idea, but since mods are the only ones who can ban a person and members can't, I think we should have an area to where if a certain number of people vote you off your off. Beyond mods the family of posters will naturally have people that the majority doesn't like. Instead of having to constantly put up with these individuals and constantly keep them in check using members and mods I think it would be much easier to have a system to where people can vote to remove a member. Just an idea! Am I crazy for suggesting this or what do you guys think????


Not a good idea..........teamwork could smash a person real quik just because someone has a stick up there ass. People can be very bias and when your buddy doesnt like someone for some stupid reason..........im sure anybody would help them out and vote who they dont like off. This is not socom 3
[/quote]

funny but this isnt survivor..

besides some peopel are dicks in the lounge but dont realyl break teh rules just break balls, BUT tehy have loads of helpful info on other areas like fish care or fish photography like twitch he could be such a dick some tiems but he knew his stuff and was very help full, you really wouldnt want to vote him off..
[/quote]

LOL I knew someone was going to equate this to survivor lol. And if someone is helpful then those of us who have been here before would know that and not vote him off. Maybe extend it to members can kick noobs out who just come on here to start trouble which happens all the time. I think modifying it to junior members and not members might help a bit. I'm sorry if this sounds negative it's just I'm tired of people signing up, starting sh*t, then leaving in a week to a month and never coming back. This waste of space and time is what I could do without.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Clay said:


> grim has an adult section that you can't see until you have 500+ posts. That allows tits but for the most part it just full of threads with questions like "Have you ever had sex that involves fecal matter?" BTW the result of that poll was 8 no 1 yes.


Was the 1 vote by P45? We all know how much he would love to do his sister and is into necrophilism...








[/quote]

actually we didnt all know that until you just brought it up...
[/quote]
Oh, thought some of the people that have been here long enough would have known. They were at one point Lounge topics made by him.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*
[/quote]

Im not offended by much and Im not personally against it..... I just believe it wont work here...
Can U see page one of the Adult Lounge... Here is what it will look like...
Topics
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
etc,etc,etc,

So while the mature adults are trying to start topics and discuss topics it will be a never ending fight against immature morons spamming the board nonstop.... How do you fight that? There are no rules....

Ok throw in a few extra mods to clean up kiddie porn and illegal content.... 
Your overall idea is not a bad one, and there is nothing wrong with your opinion, Im not trying to fight against you, I just think that ideally it looks good, but in reality it won't work.....not here with all the immaturity going around....

BTW whats the password protection suppose to do??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*
[/quote]

No but the moderators will. Why? Because someone will come crying to us when someone starts sh*t with them or for whatever reason. If sh*t starts in there, you dont think it wont carry over into the Lounge? Of course it will. It always does. People who have sh*t against each other from P.Discussion always bring into the Lounge and every part of the board. Most of us staff moderate from work, and its already bad enough we have to moderate the Lounge as it is. So again, wont be happening.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

J2 u have stated your opinion over and over and over. Sound like a broken record.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds negative it's just I'm tired of people signing up, starting sh*t, then leaving in a week to a month and never coming back. This waste of space and time is what I could do without.


i find it amusing especially when they insert there foot in there mouth and im there to tie the laces around the back of there head..

if there are any mods around i think this topic has exceded its life span,


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i think it's funny some people are so desperate to cuss, flame and post porn. It's not like the rules here are incredibly restrictive


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*
[/quote]

Im not offended by much and Im not personally against it..... I just believe it wont work here...
Can U see page one of the Adult Lounge... Here is what it will look like...
Topics
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
etc,etc,etc,

So while the mature adults are trying to start topics and discuss topics it will be a never ending fight against immature morons spamming the board nonstop.... How do you fight that? There are no rules....

Ok throw in a few extra mods to clean up kiddie porn and illegal content.... 
Your overall idea is not a bad one, and there is nothing wrong with your opinion, Im not trying to fight against you, I just think that ideally it looks good, but in reality it won't work.....not here with all the immaturity going around....

BTW whats the password protection suppose to do??
[/quote]

I've seen an adults only forum implemented on another fish site...and it actually works very well...You'd be surprised...PM me if you want the link to what I mean...And it its also password protected...

For this site...I beleive The password should only given out by the mods...To people who qualify as adults...and to be trusted members...Trusted...In the fact that they have at least 500 posts and have been a member for at least a month....This way...its not just some stupid spammer...its someone who has been on the site...And has contributed...And hopefully can be trusted.

Just and idea.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds negative it's just I'm tired of people signing up, starting sh*t, then leaving in a week to a month and never coming back. This waste of space and time is what I could do without.


i find it amusing especially when they insert there foot in there mouth and im there to tie the laces around the back of there head..

if there are any mods around i think this topic has exceded its life span,








[/quote]

True True, but unlike you I tire of doing that all the time. I love watching what you post back with to these idiots that do it but me on the other just get tired of it and would rather not deal with it. I'm glad we have people like you though that like as you say, "Tieing the laces around the back of their head"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*
[/quote]

Im not offended by much and Im not personally against it..... I just believe it wont work here...
Can U see page one of the Adult Lounge... Here is what it will look like...
Topics
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
etc,etc,etc,

So while the mature adults are trying to start topics and discuss topics it will be a never ending fight against immature morons spamming the board nonstop.... How do you fight that? There are no rules....

Ok throw in a few extra mods to clean up kiddie porn and illegal content.... 
Your overall idea is not a bad one, and there is nothing wrong with your opinion, Im not trying to fight against you, I just think that ideally it looks good, but in reality it won't work.....not here with all the immaturity going around....

BTW whats the password protection suppose to do??
[/quote]

I've seen an adults only forum implemented on another fish site...and it actually works very well...You'd be surprised...PM me if you want the link to what I mean...And it its also password protected...

For this site...I beleive The password should only given out by the mods...To people who qualify as adults...and to be trusted members...Trusted...In the fact that they have at least 500 posts and have been a member for at least a month....This way...its not just some stupid spammer...its someone who has been on the site...And has contributed...And hopefully can be trusted.

Just and idea.
[/quote]

so it'll be like the cool kids table in pfury...awesome


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> J2,
> 
> Are you really under the impression that if a magical, NO RULES, forum comes about
> that all of the sudden the offensive behavior will stop here in the Lounge
> ...


Check the results of this poll man...31 to 43...That means *31 people voted for a NO RULES forum* so far. What does that tell you? That its not just me on this site wanting something like this...There is a lot of people that would like it...So simmer down.

Secondly...I already said that a no rules forum would have to be moderated also...Obviously there are some rules that have to be enforced...such as not posting kiddie porn as Jewelz mentioned...And yes obviously, there is still a chance that there will be people who break the rules of the regular lounge...But you missed what I said...If that does happen...Instead of what happens now...Where it is deleted...It will now just be moved into the Adults Only forum so more mature people don't miss out on a funny link...Or pic...Or comment...or whatever.

And to argue your last comment about taking away the value of the site...That is soo far off...If anything it will add to the value of the site...Now instead of members feeling ostrascized for their opinions on things...whether it be gore...or sex...They now have an open forum to discuss it with and don't have to worry about offending other members.

And lastly...About GOING TO ANOTHER FORUM...IF I DON'T LIKE IT HERE COMMENT...Its not that I don't like it here...I do...I love it here...This is just an idea for OUR MEMBERS, to stay on this site and still be able to discuss what we want to...We don't want to go to another forum...We want it here...Thats why the idea is being suggested...Obviously we could go somewhere else...But that's not the point...The point is suggesting something that would appeal to at least 31 out 76 people on this site...Do you get it?????








[/quote]

sigh,

I do get it.....









Sometimes, as the saying goes, be careful for what you wish for you just might get it....
I wish for one week of an adult lounge, because obviously the fact that a majority of voters don't want one does not register in your head...
Obviously the fact that this has been suggested before doesn't register, the fact that several moderators have given responses to why we don't have one does not register in your head..
I think implementing an adult forum for one week would open your eyes to the reality of the situation...

Im glad you like it here, but like several have said... There are forums like this elsewhere.
The truth of the matter is that those sites have more mature members or they were designed for that kind of purpose.. Im not suggestiing you, J2, are immature and stupid... And Im not suggesting alot of members here are not mature.. I am only suggesting there are plenty of members here that are immature and silly.... There is nothing stopping them, be it age, or maturity level to keep them out of the forum you suggest... Now while you and the other mature members keep the faith in your forum, it will be overrun with the childish immature members. You wont be able to control it and neither will the mods. And the forum you so fantasize about will be alot different then the forum that actually shows up...

And yes, it will detract the overall value of this site, because the mods will have to waste sooo much time there getting rid of all the unnecessary sh*t and they wont have time for the necessary upkeep for the rest of the site.....
[/quote]

I do understand that mods have weighed in...and it does register...But that doesn't deter me from stating my opinion...and standing by what I beleive in...That's all.

The thing you really don't seem to get...*is that you don't have to go into the adult forum.* It would just be there for the people who choose to use it...If you don't like the forum...don't go into it...No one would be forcing you to go in there....You know what I mean?

And about the mods spending all this extra time...haha...thats funny...All you need to do is have 1 or 2 more mods for that forum...and you're good....And I'm sure there are 2 people that could do it with no problems...since the rules would be basically nonexistent compared to the rest of the site.

Look...I know why there are people that are opposed...and that's fine...Everyone is entitled to their opinion...and I am just stating mine...and giving my reasons why...Obviously...By looking at the results of this poll...There are a lot of people that would like an adults only, no rules forum...and the key...THE DEFINITIVE KEY...is that y*ou do not have to go in there if you don't want to...Simple...Just let it be there for those who want it...I don't see the harm in it at all...If it is password protected.*
[/quote]

Im not offended by much and Im not personally against it..... I just believe it wont work here...
Can U see page one of the Adult Lounge... Here is what it will look like...
Topics
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
f*ck you assholes
etc,etc,etc,

So while the mature adults are trying to start topics and discuss topics it will be a never ending fight against immature morons spamming the board nonstop.... How do you fight that? There are no rules....

Ok throw in a few extra mods to clean up kiddie porn and illegal content.... 
Your overall idea is not a bad one, and there is nothing wrong with your opinion, Im not trying to fight against you, I just think that ideally it looks good, but in reality it won't work.....not here with all the immaturity going around....

BTW whats the password protection suppose to do??
[/quote]

I've seen an adults only forum implemented on another fish site...and it actually works very well...You'd be surprised...PM me if you want the link to what I mean...And it its also password protected...

For this site...I beleive The password should only given out by the mods...To people who qualify as adults...and to be trusted members...Trusted...In the fact that they have at least 500 posts and have been a member for at least a month....This way...its not just some stupid spammer...its someone who has been on the site...And has contributed...And hopefully can be trusted.

Just and idea.
[/quote]

Damn,

Im only halfway there, looks like Ill have to spam and post whore the lounge until I hit 500......

Even still, with no rules, there is no guarantee that a "trusted," member wont get flamed and get pissy.. Then he goes AWOL and deliberately starts hampering the forum... Then what? Change the password and give it to everyone again??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm going to have to agree with Nismo, this topic has ran its course.

Not to be disrespectful to those who added legit opinions on it, its just PFury is against having that material on here at all. We're a fish site that only created the Lounge so you could get to know your fellow members better than just through fish talk. For that, no reason to try and fix whats not broken and add an adult forum.


----------

